# Remote starting cold weather-key encoding issue?



## nalahim (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, 
My name is Al and I'm a newbie to this, not even sure if I'm posting this correctly but I need help with a remote starting problem on my 2000 Maxima. The remote starter was put in by a friend of mine at the end of last winter and it has worked great until this cold season. Now it only starts if it's warm out, or warmed up or within the last few hours since it had been running. It cranks like a demon but wont catch, and then I must wait until the remote starter releases the circuitry for it to start when I use my own key... then it starts right up. Someone suggested that the reason for this problem might be due to the key in the starter box is old and gets weak with the cold weather, but noone so far has been able to confirm this or tell me how to fix it. This is an encoded key of some sort, I guess. Is there anyone out there that has any knowledge of this type of problem and/or how to fix it?


----------

